# Here is my lost pigeons band info



## cindyroo (Sep 11, 2008)

Just in case anyone in the are of Tidewater/Portsmouth VA finds a banded Roller, here is his band number:

vprc nbrc 2008 1744

Contact Cindy and/or Bob Thomas
[email protected]


Thanks!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

We'll keep an eye out for it.
You might want to go here and fill out this form. I don't really know how active this group is now and exactly how everything is handled, but it surely can't hurt to list your bird. I used the volunteer for them and strange things DO happen sometimes.
http://www.teranetsystems.com/911PAContact/


----------



## cindyroo (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks, Renee, for all of your help today. We were hoping he'd be back for the night. He's used to being in a warm garage 24/7. 

I did go to Teranet and register his number. It's not really registered to us through the NBRC but it was worth a try.

Bob said if he doesn't show back up, he want to adopt a baby pidgeon he can "train" to be friendlier. HAHAHA on training a pidgeon - they are sooo smart!

Thanks again!

cindy


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Well, the way it's supposed to work,...when you report a lost bird, then any birds that are found are checked against the "lost" list.........
When I was volunteering for them, a lady turned in a lost bird. It was a lost racer that she kept because the owner didn't want it back. It got loose and took off on her. About 3 hours later, someone turns in a FOUND pigeon...compared the band numbers and it was the LOST pigeon from the other lady and they were about 3 miles apart...........LOL........so that story had a happy ending. You just never know what might happen.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'll be watching on 911 Pigeon .. I'm about 3000 e-mails behind tonight but will catch up! No .. not all of those are 911 Pigeon.

Terry


----------



## merryg2 (Feb 1, 2009)

Have you gots your back. This is almost 4 days. I wish he is good and healthy and getting foods and water as well.

Please update here if you found back.


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

cindyroo said:


> Bob said if he doesn't show back up, he want to adopt a baby pidgeon he can "train" to be friendlier. HAHAHA on training a pidgeon - they are sooo smart!
> cindy


I hope he comes back, if he don't...

I think Bob will end up building a loft or coop in few months and he will have a whole bunch like everybody else here...This is my whisper to Bob ... (adopt some pigeons and build a loft Bob" lol just build a loft)


----------



## cindyroo (Sep 11, 2008)

HAHAHAHA!!! That was funny Pegasus! I actually have contacted a breeder in Ohio who will have some cute little baby rollers in March. However, if anyone knows of anyone who has real young rollers available now or closer to VA, please let me know!
I downloaded plans for a small loft yesterday and presented them to Bob after work. I told him to build a loft and they will come! LOL!!

And Merryg2, Lil Fella (whom I really believe was Lil Philly) has not returned. I am pretty sure that others are correct when they have suggested that since the bird never got to see her outside surroundings that it is unlikely she will return. She took off in the direction from whence she came back in September when she found us. She was tired, hungry and thirsty when we got her and she left peppy, full and healthy.

I really hope that whomever finds her will look up her band number and call us or take good care of her. And if she is a free spirit, I hope she is loving the freedom she she stretched her wings for.

Thanks everybody!


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

I hope you find him soon, Cindy!

Best wishes,

Teresa.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

cindyroo said:


> HAHAHAHA!!! That was funny Pegasus! I actually have contacted a breeder in Ohio who will have some cute little baby rollers in March. However, if anyone knows of anyone who has real young rollers available now or closer to VA, please let me know!
> I downloaded plans for a small loft yesterday and presented them to Bob after work. I told him to build a loft and they will come! LOL!!
> 
> And Merryg2, Lil Fella (whom I really believe was Lil Philly) has not returned. I am pretty sure that others are correct when they have suggested that since the bird never got to see her outside surroundings that it is unlikely she will return. She took off in the direction from whence she came back in September when she found us. She was tired, hungry and thirsty when we got her and she left peppy, full and healthy.
> ...


I saw some parlor rollers in the trading post, in the domestic livstock section.


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

*Cindy* I told you...Once you get attached with one pigeon and want to have a partner even you don't have a cage for them eventually you wanting to have a bigger place for them to fly...Now Bob will make his blueprints and some research online about pics of loft or coop...Good luck on your future family with feathers...


----------



## cindyroo (Sep 11, 2008)

Terry, I don't suppose you've heard from anyone on 911 about our missing pigeon? It's been a week now so I suppose the chances of him/her returning are slim to known. I wish rollers were better homers!

Thanks,

cindy and bob


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

cindyroo said:


> Terry, I don't suppose you've heard from anyone on 911 about our missing pigeon? It's been a week now so I suppose the chances of him/her returning are slim to known. I wish rollers were better homers!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> cindy and bob


Only your post to 911 Pigeon Alert has shown up. Let's keep hoping that someone does find him and will post to 911 PA. Wish I had better news.

Terry


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2009)

*Pigeon 2320*

I am in Dinwiddie Va and have a pigeon in my yard with a green tag that says vprc nbrc 2008 2023. I don't know if it is yours or not but I found your listing for a different lost pigeon. How do I catch it or do I just leave it to go free? I tried to pet it, but it ducked away. It has only been here a few hours. Please let me know soon.
[email protected]


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

crystal9570 said:


> I am in Dinwiddie Va and have a pigeon in my yard with a green tag that says vprc nbrc 2008 2023. I don't know if it is yours or not but I found your listing for a different lost pigeon. How do I catch it or do I just leave it to go free? I tried to pet it, but it ducked away. It has only been here a few hours. Please let me know soon.
> [email protected]


OK......just found your post. I got your message........have you tried emailing cindyroo? 
We need to get in touch with TWhatley and see if we can get some info from her on how to contact cindyroo........the bird you have isn't hers I don't think, but she might know whos it is or it COULD be hers I guess..........ummmm...


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lovebirds said:


> OK......just found your post. I got your message........have you tried emailing cindyroo?
> We need to get in touch with TWhatley and see if we can get some info from her on how to contact cindyroo........the bird you have isn't hers I don't think, but she might know whos it is or it COULD be hers I guess..........ummmm...


Scratch this idea.........LOL
The bird cindyroo had was a lost bird too.........wasn't registered to her.
Here's the info again that I sent you in a PM........

If you can catch the bird, then that would be best for the night at least. Here's a link to the web site that the band is from. You can try fillling it out and see if someone responds to you. I would HOPE that they would......if so, they could tell you who the bird belongs to.
It's a Birmingham Roller, so I doubt it's far from home. 


http://nbrconline.com/Default.aspx?sub=FOUNDPIGEON


----------



## cindyroo (Sep 11, 2008)

Hi All!

Thanks for hooking me up with Crystal in Dinwiddie VA. We did speak last night. Her foundling is not mine but soooo close!! LOL! 

I told her how to feed it and to give it water. I know it's tired because he wasn't flying away only moving away from her hands. 

Gave her my phone number and told her to come to this forum for the BEST information on keeping/adopting/helping a pigeon.

Thank you EVERYONE!

cindy


----------

